# The water in new tank smells like plastic, is it a problem?



## wodesorel (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello! I was hoping someone could help me out.

I set up a new tank Thursday (with gravel from my previous tank that cracked). The problem is there is 5 pounds of new gravel, and a new plastic tree root decoration. I rinsed the gravel very well before it went in the tank, and I did the same with the root, even soaking it in my fish bucket for 5 hours. 

I never thought to smell the water, so when I came home this evening with two new fish, I opened the lid and it smells like warm plastic or epoxy. Both the plastic tree root and the gravel were aquarium products listed as being non-toxic!

I have two snails and a handful of ghost shrimp from the previous tank that have been in the new tank since Thursday, and a new female betta and a black kuhli loach from this afternoon. Nothing has died and everything seems to be thriving. 

Is the water safe? I'll be doing 25% water changes every couple of days until the cycling is done, which should help remove the smell. I have no place else to move these guys to, and the thought of draining the new tank and starting over is kind of overwhelming.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

check that your lights arent melting anything, or maybe there was some tape or some thing around the lights that you forgot to take off, usually the only smell ive smelled comming from tank water is a rotten egg smell, your sure it isnt that? if not i would just check everything around the tank, make sure somethign isnt malfuntioning and heating up, feel the filter box... etc, look for unnessesary heat.


----------



## wodesorel (Mar 26, 2006)

It's definately the water. I did a quick water change the smell was coming off the bucket. I can't quite explain the smell, other than something like spray paint or two-stage epoxy glue. Even dipping something in the tank will smell like it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Weird. Well, try some fresh carbon while you're at it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What did you use to fill the tank? Check the bucket or hose. I think most plasticiers are non-toxic (we eat them in plastic wrapped food), but oily, so watch for film on the surface.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Leave the lid open and increase the aeration. That should move what ever it is out of the tank and into your room.


----------

